# Calling all previous interns



## jpabss (Mar 29, 2018)

Hello! 

I'm writing a feature article for one of my units at Uni and I need some reference letters from previous interns that have been given to them from the internships they've participated in.
Has anyone ever felt exploited by their internships? Or did you feel like your presence as an intern was valued and your time was well spent?


----------

